# ¿Ampli HIFI sencillo y con gran calidad?



## AMiranda (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Estoy buscando info para armar un ampli HIFI que de gran calidad de sonido, poca distorsión armónica, buenos transitorios... y con una potencia de unos 15w + 15w o menos, ya que conectaré unos altavoces de unos 30w.

no me importa comprar componentes de calidad, pero me interesa que el circuito sea sencillo...supongo que con un TDA...

¿qué me recomiendan?

no busco un milagro, pero dentro de lo sencillo, busco los mejores resultados ya que quiero usarlo para escuchar música en casa...


buscando he encontrado esto:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm

¿álguien lo ha montado?

por lo que veo tiene muy poca THD, sonará bastante bien...

y por aquí otro:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/tda8.htm


Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 10, 2010)

Buscá dentro del foro, tenés muchas opciones para tu necesidades.

Siendo de Madrid, seguro vas a poder conseguir este, te lo recomiendo...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-lm4780-estereo-bridge-pcb-18222/

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Ago 10, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu aporte, interesante!

he encontrado también esto, parece bastante minimalista, basado en un LM3875

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Chip/P2PLM3875/

un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2010)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> Estoy buscando info para armar un ampli HIFI que de gran calidad de sonido, poca distorsión armónica, buenos transitorios... y con una potencia de unos 15w + 15w o menos, *ya que conectaré unos altavoces de unos 30w*.



La parte que he resaltado es lo que mas importa, ya que el ampli puede tener muy buena respuesta a transitorios, muy baja THD y si los parlantes+baffles no tienen la respuesta CORRECTA, vas a pasar los próximos años intentando "escuchar" bien.


----------



## AMiranda (Ago 10, 2010)

los altavoces serán unos DIY basados en unos fullrange monacor SPH60x:

http://www.google.es/images?um=1&hl...onacor+sph60x+diy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

es decir, no usaré filtros, por eso busco algo muy minimalista y acorde con dichos altavoces...

la idea es hacerlo poco a poco, pero antes prefiero reunir toda la info

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2010)

Mmmmmh... , queres "gran calidad" y vas a usar un solo parlante ?
Investiga un poco mas el tema.
Sds.


----------



## AMiranda (Ago 10, 2010)

no entremos en debates...hay mucha gente que le gusta el hifi con fullrange con un sólo altavoz, tengo clara la diferencia entre usar un sólo altavoz y dos, entre otras cosas soy Técnico de Sonido y músico, sé de lo que me hablo en ese aspecto.

gran calidad es subjetivo....no estoy hablando de la mejor calidad posible,

quiero toda la "Gran calidad" que se pueda obtener con un simple IC y pocos componentes, lo que busco es el circuito concreto y el mejor IC posible.

quiero un equipo HIFI "resultón", quizá usé mal la expresión GRAN CALIDAD, me refería a poca THD etc. por un diseño sencillo y barato...

un saludo y gracias.



mnicolau dijo:


> Buscá dentro del foro, tenés muchas opciones para tu necesidades.
> 
> Siendo de Madrid, seguro vas a poder conseguir este, te lo recomiendo...
> 
> ...



me parece muy interesante éste que comentas...además tu mismo opinas que tiene una excelente calidad verdad? 

aunque este montaje punto a punto me atrae!:

http://www.mhennessy2.f9.co.uk/microamp/construction.htm


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2010)

Ahora se entiende. Buscas un sonido decente, con pocos elementos y presupuesto.
El ampli no va a influir demasiado, si la caja.
Suerte y sds.


----------



## nachitox (Ago 10, 2010)

hola, tambien me prendo al pedido de alberto sobre un ampli "de calidad" y de baja potencia, para escuchar musica en casa, de diseño sencillo (lease basado en un integrado) para poder armarlo rapido en mi caso, ya que hice uno hace un tiempo con tda2003, no me convencio el diseño, lo desarmé y escuchar la musica de la pc con los audifonos me desespera! estoy buscando en el foro hace dos dias pero me abruma la cantidad de posibilidades...


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2010)

Les recomiendo alguno con el LM3876/86 o TDA2040, hay varios en el foro.
Mnicolau tiene algunos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_lm3886_amp.pdf
http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=harrison2_prj.htm
http://www.kevinsbrady.net/amplifier.pdf
http://sound.whsites.net/project19.htm

Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2010)

Vas a tener que reparar los dos primeros links por que no funcan...
Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2010)

Gracias Eduardo, cometì el error de copiar texto.
Reparados y sds.


----------

